# THe father of all survival shows - survival in the bush



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I am hosting this on my channel and asking all my friends with youtube accounts to mirror this for me and share it anywhere you can. This is the FIRST survival show, the original gangster. "On the spot" with bernard devlin featured this episode, "Survival in the bush" which aired on CBC somewhere in the mid fifties and was rarely looked at again. Come to find out the film vault at the CBC was thought to be in good condition because of the cold dry air, but recently when they went to finally demolish the old building in the back lot, that many of the old films in the vault were rotting away- some to the point of being able to survive one last gentle use before turning to flakes overnight. I got with CBC and they agreed to convert several of the classics to MKV file for preservation, which they thought was a good idea. I was even allowed to post it on my YT channel, they said bernard and his team are gone now but they would have wanted someone to remember their work. Download, keep a copy, post it if you can and enjoy- some of the stuff in this video is amazing and Angus Baptiste is a beast. "Oh, I'll just build a canoe with only and axe and we'll be out of here in a jiffy. Food? No problem." Dude was a machine.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thats pretty cool! i have always been pretty keen on how to and nature shows


----------



## crystalphoto (Nov 8, 2012)

What a fun old film!


----------



## Tuckerp229 (Dec 27, 2012)

THe father of all survival shows - survival in the bush

OK,
That was amazing! How far modern man has fallen.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Cool stuff!!


----------

